# RAF Rudloe Manor (Very Pic Heavy)*corrected*



## Snips86x

Recently I visited RAF Rudloe Manor which was one of the first of many sites I have been waiting a long time to visit. Not to bore you with too much history, here is a small extract taken from Wiki

The Rudloe Site was formerly RAF Rudloe Manor, which was established during the Second World War as a non-flying station for administrative and command & control purposes. It was home to HQ Number 10 Fighter Group, RAF Regional Command, Headquarters RAF Police & Security Services, No 1 Signals Unit, Controller Defence Communications Network and 1001 Signals Unit. By 1998 it had become mostly administrative, housing the RAF Provost and Security Services, which dealt with security and criminal investigation services, the Defence Communication Services Agency, while the detachment of 1001 Signals Unit of the RAF remained. It closed as an operational site in about 2000.

The base has two main buildings – a manor house and a purpose-built operations building. There are several smaller, newer buildings scattered around the site too.

Now on to some images, I have taken well over 150+ and have chosen some of the best. I will be revisiting very very soon so should get some better images when I'm not in too much of a hurry. I apologise for the quality of the images for the reason that I did not have much time to walk around a site which was MASSIVE. I could have easily spent 6-7 hours here given enough time.

These are not in order, please enjoy




img_2584 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2568 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2574 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2581 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2567 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2564 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2566 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2533 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2544 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2528 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2541 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2520 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2471 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2512 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2479 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2469 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2454 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2456 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2461 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2453 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2445 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2442 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2452 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2435 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2448 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2439 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2428 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2429 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2416 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2413 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2417 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2421 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2423 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2412 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2404 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2404 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2398 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2396 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2389 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2399 by Demolished_86, on Flickr



img_2600 by Demolished_86, on Flickr
Thanks for Looking


----------



## tommo

might just be me as i am on a works pc but the pics arent working  can u try and fix if they are broken


----------



## krela

You need to follow the instructions in [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009"]this thread[/ame] to post photos from flickr.


----------



## vwdirtboy

that one of the blu green and red dots is wicked!


----------



## oldscrote

Always worth hitting the preview post button before sending,saves a lot of cock-ups


----------



## krela

oldscrote said:


> Always worth hitting the preview post button before sending,saves a lot of cock-ups



and a lot of sarcastic responses


----------



## krela

There you go... ouch the manor and coach houses were almost pristine 3 years ago, it saddens me to see all the original glass being smashed, it can't be replaced.


----------



## Snips86x

I was amazed at the size of the place. I'm due to visit again on a bank holiday in the hope of spending a good few hours to have a more indepth look around and to document more of the site. I'm also planning on getting in to the actual manor to find out what is so secretive its all boarded up.

There's speculation that it may have an entrance to the underground tunnels, but this I cannot confirm for sure. Will have to find out.


----------



## krela

Parsons1986 said:


> I'm also planning on getting in to the actual manor to find out what is so secretive its all boarded up.
> 
> There's speculation that it may have an entrance to the underground tunnels, but this I cannot confirm for sure. Will have to find out.



There is nothing secretive about the manor, it is a valuable listed building which the owners don't want trashed any more than it already is. There are no underground tunnels, sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## Snips86x

Ahh well. Cant hurt to think it was more interesting. Reminds me of my old house from a few years ago. Built around the same time.


----------



## krela

Parsons1986 said:


> Ahh well. Cant hurt to think it was more interesting. Reminds me of my old house from a few years ago. Built around the same time.



It's a fantastic old manor house, it's one of my favourite sites.


----------



## hydealfred

Nice post Parsons - always a bit of a learning curve with the first reports - look forwards to some more soon


----------



## tommo

the substation is in mint condition and to be fair we held off posting pics of it just incase but i guess with the owners doing the work soon it should be ok now

the inside of the manor is bad now, couple of nice fireplaces but the floors have all gone and are being supported on all levels to keep it together, its a shame really

there are no tunnels but there is defo a underground air raid shelter there some where from what the locals have said, and its a big ish one but we never found it and we spent ages on a couple of visits


----------



## krela

tommo said:


> there are no tunnels but there is defo a underground air raid shelter there some where from what the locals have said, and its a big ish one but we never found it and we spent ages on a couple of visits



I heard and found the same. Makes me wonder if those 2 small thick walled and well secured buildings that look like pillboxes but aren't are the entrances.


----------



## tommo

You could be right but they where still going down there at the weekends getting lashed up back in august last year an those bunkers have been bricked up for along time, need to get chatting to them again to find out, the role the place had back in the 40's ment it would of defo needed an air raid shelter or small bunker but away from the site I guess 

And they said it's defo underground and about 4-5 big rooms all connected, I did think the basement of the manor house but we couldn't find it or anything else


----------



## krela

tommo said:


> You could be right but they where still going down there at the weekends getting lashed up back in august last year an those bunkers have been bricked up for along time, need to get chatting to them again to find out, the role the place had back in the 40's ment it would of defo needed an air raid shelter or small bunker but away from the site I guess
> 
> And they said it's defo underground and about 4-5 big rooms all connected, I did think the basement of the manor house but we couldn't find it or anything else



Hmmm, it's possible it could be further along the lane, there was a domestic site down there on the right as you follow it down. I never looked at it that closely though as it's mostly rubble and nissen hut bases now. Curious!


----------



## Snips86x

krela said:


> Hmmm, it's possible it could be further along the lane, there was a domestic site down there on the right as you follow it down. I never looked at it that closely though as it's mostly rubble and nissen hut bases now. Curious!



Well I'm due to visit this bank holiday, so I'll take a wander and see what I can find. Will update you if I find anything of interest.


----------

